# Penny lost 3 pounds



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yay Penny! :banana: Great job!! Keep up the good work!

When Tasha was losing weight we measured out her kibble then took out a couple of pieces to use as treats during the day. Just in case Penny wants some extra treats!


----------

